# Filtration for a 125 gal



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm about to set up a 125 gal Hap tank. Not sure how many fish at this point, but as many as i can.

But I'm trying to decide on filtration right now. Here's my plan: 1 Emperor 400 and 1 Penguin 350. Do you guys think that would be enough?


----------



## pupdawg (Jul 20, 2009)

For now that should be enough if you add juvenille fish. If you plan on overstocking then I would say thats not enough. In terms of aquarium filtration its always best to go by "more is better" than to get by with "just enough". I would shoot for more filtration as the fish grow out, and that can be handled now or as time and growth progresses.

A number to shoot for is usually 5x-8x the rated amount of water the tank will hold for a normal stocked tank. So in the case of your 125G, 625GPH - 1000GPH. Add gravel/ rocks and the amount of water in the tank might be closer to 100G vs 125G.

With what you plan on using as filtration, I would opt for one of the following:

(2) emperor 400's and maybe a powerhead moving water from one end of the tank to the other.

(2) emperor 400's and a wet/dry filter with a pump doing 4-700 GPH real time (not rated output)

(1) wet/dry filter with a pump doing 1000-1200 GPH

The problem with the first suggestion is the emps require you to buy media cartridges unless you make your own which is simple. Plus the powerhead can look unsightly in the tank.

The second suggestion is a little more efficient than the first but would still require media cartridges (which add up in the long run) unless you make your own mechanical filter cart.

The last suggestion is probably the one I would go with but its not the cheapest. It IS the most efficient low maintenance (aside from a periodic visual check) biological filter you can get. Plus you can use the sump area in the wet/dry filter as a refugium if you really need it.

For me on my 125G I have (2) Aquaclear 110's with sponge and bio rings and an Eshopps WD-200 with a mag drive 9.5 doing about 820 GPH. I eventually plan to overstock the tank also.

You want to be able to add fish without worrying about the filtrations bio load capabilites. You dont want to run down to the LFS to buy another HOB filter, then another as you add fish then you end up with all this stuff hangin off the back of your tank in the end.

Any filters bio capability will only be as much as the tank can produce, but you wnat it so as you add fish the filtration has enough "headroom" to grow.

Sorry if some things arnt clear but i needed to type this kind of fast. (work)


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info pupdawg. I've never used a wet dry filter. But I do think i will go with 2 emperors at this point. That should give me about 800 gph. If I need anything more I'll add a canister, a little cheaper than a wet dry.


----------



## pupdawg (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds perfect enough.

See, I forgot the canister filters.

The wet/dry filters are really the easiest to use but sometimes set up can be tricky especially when you mismatch drainage capacity with output pump (always take the "rated" number with a grain of salt).

A while back the reefers (salt water enthusiasts) might laugh if you said you run a W/D filter on a freshwater tank. Nowadays it seems to be almost the norm for heavily stocked F/W tanks.

The two emperors will be enough until the fish grow out or you overstock. Then as you have a little more money to spend you can add your canister. Some good ones are the fluvals and eheims. :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> If I need anything more I'll add a canister, a little cheaper than a wet dry.


Even if you are not a very "handy" person, there are enough step-by-step, diy overflow/sump tutorials available to guide anyone through the process. 
Even with the purchase of a pre built overflow, the only other costly item would be the pump. With some careful shopping and a reasonable amount of research, your end cost..sump vs. canister..your wet/dry system could end up being as much as half the cost of a quality canister. 
Not saying you should do it, just don`t rule out a sump system because of the advertised, whole package prices. 
As your fish grow out you have plenty of time to decide. 
Good Luck on your tank


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

hers what i have on my 125 
125 gallon 
2 convicts 
6 pictus catfish 
2 bulldog plecos 
4 tinfoil barbs 
1 segnel bichir 
filters 
1 75 gallon sump 
2 fluval fx5 
1 xp4
3 aquaclear 110
4 aquaclear 70 powerheads running ugj


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow LG, what kind of water movement and circulation do you have with all those filters!?


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

alot my 2 cons are in my 10 for now i have 1 gold severum and 2 king kong parrot fish in there now


----------



## eternal10 (Aug 7, 2010)

LG0815 said:


> hers what i have on my 125
> 125 gallon
> 2 convicts
> 6 pictus catfish
> ...


Thats way overkill on a 125


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> hers what i have on my 125
> 125 gallon
> 2 convicts
> 6 pictus catfish
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You wasted allot of money.

On my very heavily stocked 125 cichlid tank i ran a fluval 204(got for free) xp3(60 bucks used) and a fluval 404 i got with the tank. Water was always in spec, flow was ideal.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

If I had to start over i would run 
1 fx5 (200 on ebay)
1 hydor high volume powerhead


----------

